# Please help identify!!!



## lopes66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

first off to mods please feel free to move this if there's a better section.

so the past 2 days after starting up and pulling into the main road I heard noises come off my car (unless I by fluke ran these things over and thought it was my car). I pulled over on both occasions to see what fell off and these are the 2 pieces. Does anyone know what these are? 

I just got my car in January and am panicking I already have something wrong. Whenever I drive with my windows down I kept hearing some kind of fluttering which I thought it was the turbo? Do you think something is wrong?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

From that amount of rust I wouldn't think it came from your car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

if youre hearing the fluttering, it may be the weather stripping.
Take a look at those threads because a few others seem to have had the same problem.

I dont know what that is but 2 different occasions, seems probable that its from your car.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

My guess from the look of it is that it's from your exhaust, shield or something. If you can, take a look under there to see if something is missing or doesn't look right. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lopes66 (Mar 26, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> From that amount of rust I wouldn't think it came from your car.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I was thinking the same thing. Wouldn't make sense for it to be rusted like that if I've only had it for 3 months and it's new!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like someones remains of catalytic converter shield.....not yours though.....way too much rust unless your Cruze is being used as a submarine.

Put them on a trophy shelf and worry not.

Rob


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The noise you're likely hearing is the ABS self check. Does it sound like you're scraping something? Does it only occur for a short period just after your initial drive of the day but never heard again?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think you ran over something and it got stuck in your under carriage somewhere. Put your car on a lift and do a walk under to ensure everything is in its proper place and nothing is caught. Those aren't from your car. If the noise you're hearing is only the first time you start moving after starting the car and it's happening right at 12.4 MPH (20 KPH) it's the ABS self test and is normal.


----------



## lopes66 (Mar 26, 2013)

shawn672 said:


> The noise you're likely hearing is the ABS self check. Does it sound like you're scraping something? Does it only occur for a short period just after your initial drive of the day but never heard again?


No it's not from the ABS. That was the first thing I found out about this car lol.

thanks though!


----------



## lopes66 (Mar 26, 2013)

obermd said:


> I think you ran over something and it got stuck in your under carriage somewhere. Put your car on a lift and do a walk under to ensure everything is in its proper place and nothing is caught. Those aren't from your car. If the noise you're hearing is only the first time you start moving after starting the car and it's happening right at 12.4 MPH (20 KPH) it's the ABS self test and is normal.


Getting an oil change done today so ill have them take a look for anything out of the ordinary. I'm just starting to think it's a fluke from running something over and me being paranoid!


----------



## lopes66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Everything checked out okay. Just got paranoid I guess after it happening 2 days in a row and running over something and it making noise


----------

